# Well, what do you know!



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Got home last night from a weekend trip and got the mail out of the mailbox. Typical stuff, but then I saw a letter from some kind of law enforcement to my wife. Since we work with lawyers all the time and have trials to attend, I thought maybe it was a subpoena accidentally sent to our house. I opened it up and that's when I saw it was from SLED (South Carolina Law Enforcement Division) Uh oh, was she in trouble for something? Then I felt the card! It was her CWP license! And my letter was there in the stack of mail, too! We had both nearly forgotten about the permits since we'd heard horror stories about the wait times. It ended up being right at 90 days I think. Now I have to go ahead and order a holster. Didn't want to jinx myself by getting one before I got the permit. Also, I have been losing much needed weight so I didn't have to by a whole new wardrobe to be able to wear my gun.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats...since you both work with lawyers, you are well aware of the responsibilities that come with CC...Stay safe and aware.:smt023


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Luckily neither one of us is a lawyer, although the pay would be nice. We just do consulting work for them.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Just ordered my Supertuck along with one of their belts. Still need to figure something out for my wife.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Find a nice purse for her with a gun pouch inside.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

48dodge said:


> Just ordered my Supertuck along with one of their belts.


:smt023...you won't be disappointed. After you get the holster and belt, wear it around the house. It takes about a week for the holster to get broke in to a comfortable carry.



48dodge said:


> Still need to figure something out for my wife.


Check out CKicks suggestion, also there is the fanny pack route, or, order another Crossbreed.:anim_lol:


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I've posted on this before about her. She's just 5'2" and about 100lbs and typically wears business attire. So, waistband carry is not for her. We're thinking shoulder holster or purse are her only options. She has an XD9sc so with her size and the size and weight of the gun, we're leaning more towards a purse. My only problem is I don't won't to open that can of worms of buying her a purse. She'll want a carry purse for every outfit!:smt082


----------



## hunter27 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats and thanks for carrying!!!


----------

